# Any Gamers out there?



## Light (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, I'm a huge gamer.  Just wondering if there were others out there and perhaps we might share interests in online playing and *******(messing) **** (stuff) up.  

I'm a huge tech head and look at all platforms respectively.  If anyone has questions on games, I should be able to help there too. lol

I current play on PS4

:lama:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 1, 2014)

i'll admit it's the one hobby that's stuck with me since i was a kid.
not enough to spend $500 for a new console right now, but i do enjoy my xbox 360.


----------



## Light (Jul 1, 2014)

**** I'm 31 with a kid I love gaming and being a tech head still.  That will never leave me lol.  Having a kid who is now 2 I've had to make a couple rules for myself.  

Rule #1 No gaming while shes awake (She only thinks Playstation 3 and PS4 are for Netflix and Hulu lol) 
Rule #2 Follow rule #1 with no exceptions 

Still Destiny is coming out soon!  I've been going for 100% on Watch Dogs.


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2014)

PS3 with about 30 games, PS4 with 10 games so far. Been playing Infamous 2nd Son for months now. Patiently waiting for Batman Arkham Knight which unfortunately been delayed to next year now.  Arkham City is my favorite PS3 title.


----------



## Light (Jul 1, 2014)

Ha I love Infamous I went platinum on it, now awaiting the Fetch add on DLC.  I hope they do more DLC content with the sub characters back stories.  

I haven't been able to get into the Batman games but the new looks like I might get into it.  Gotta love gamefly for those games your not sure of owning lol.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 1, 2014)

PS3  gamer here    waiting till NHL is on PS4  then will upgrade  ranked  4 - 6    in NHL  online


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

It seems most of the public worldwide switched or stayed on Sony's platform for this current gen console war.  

Xbox shot themselves in the face with their PR blunders, reversing policies, then when the system came out forcing the Kinnect and lower graphical DDR RAM and processor the sealed their coffin.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 2, 2014)

yeah they really missed the boat this gen. now the console is quite a mess of bits and pieces of their original plan. everything getting removed/revamped. 
i just hope they realize their errors before release, next gen.

sony is doing everything right. it's hard not to go back to them (aint had ps since ps1)
sadly, i love that xbox controller layout.. so even knowing how much better ps4 is, i'm still tossed up which i'll eventually get.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you held the PS4 controller yet?  My buddy owns the Xbox One and yes I can agree the controllers are different but having the touch pad and speaker and mic cord in the controller is a huge advantage.   The speaker still shocks me on certain games I'm like whoa **** the sound effect went though the controller that's sweet lol.  

The Xbox one controller is just like the 360 controller so for you to go Xbox one you won't be thrown for a loop on a change.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2014)

I love the PS4. I was going to wait till the list of good games was bigger but I broke down and got one earlier than I was going to.  Glad I did.  Love the new controller. The feel is great and the addition of the touch pad/speaker is awesome.   The graphics are stunning, especially on Infamous 2nd Son.   I have never felt the need to have an Xbox system in addition to my PS2, 3 or now 4.    This last console Xbox really crapped the bed marketing wise.  Forcing the kinnect on people and not embracing 3rd party games like Sony does were big mistakes.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I love the PS4. I was going to wait till the list of good games was bigger but I broke down and got one earlier than I was going to.  Glad I did.  Love the new controller. The feel is great and the addition of the touch pad/speaker is awesome.   The graphics are stunning, especially on Infamous 2nd Son.   I have never felt the need to have an Xbox system in addition to my PS2, 3 or now 4.    This last console Xbox really crapped the bed marketing wise.  Forcing the kinnect on people and not embracing 3rd party games like Sony does were big mistakes.




You plan on getting Destiny? 


Heck, I don't care my  PSID is KrazYmaN add me if anyone needs another gamer on PS4 to pwned enemies.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2014)

Destiny looks pretty cool. I will eventually get it, not sure if I will get it when it first comes out.  Next one I probably will get is Watch Dogs.  When the used price comes down a little bit I will grab it.   Next one I will probably buy right away is The Last of Us: Remastered. It comes out July 29th.   Then Infamous First Light which comes out late August.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Dude I was privileged to play the Destiny Alpha, and now the Beta on July 17th.  Let me tell you that game wasn't on my radar and now it's all I want to play.  It's a great mix of World of Warcraft, Borderlands and the Mass Effect series.  I mean this game is a huge game changer for this gen of gaming.  

Last of us is a rental for me "gamefly" because I already mastered it on PS3 but the game is amazing and I never got to play the DLC.  It's sweet their including all that in the remastered version.  

So many other games on my radar,


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> So many other games on my radar,



I hear that...I didn't play The last of us at all on PS3 so for me it's like brand new. I got hooked BAD on Batman Arkham City and pretty much played it exclusively for like 6-8 months.  So I missed a lot of titles on PS3.   I am enjoying the hell out of a game I downloaded off of the PS Store. Dead Nation:Apocalypse Edition.  I really like that Sony is pro 3rd party developers. Love Indie titles.  I will put Destiny on my Early buys.  Can you still pre order and get in on the Beta?


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes you can still get the Beta and yes I agreed the third party love Sony is doing is key to hold their number 1 position.  Dead Nation is made by Housemarque and anything those guys make is gold.  (Resogun, Dead Nation, Outland, Super Stardust)

If you get on Destiny hit me up in game we shall take down the big bosses in the public events.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> Yes you can still get the Beta and yes I agreed the third party love Sony is doing is key to hold their number 1 position.  Dead Nation is made by Housemarque and anything those guys make is gold.  (Resogun, Dead Nation, Outland, Super Stardust)
> 
> If you get on Destiny hit me up in game we shall take down the big bosses in the public events.



Thanks for the info I will look into it now.    I forgot to mention another game I downloaded from the store that is up there at the top of my list.  Outlast. It's such a creepy game I don't like playing it at night.   You get no weapons the whole game, run and hide are your only options while you try and make it through the game.  Had me seriously freaked out one night when I had smoked a wee bit too much.


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh hell ya!  I made the mistake of not having the camera up at all times and lost out on a couple trophies.  I love playing that game in the dark with my headset turned up freaking scarier than when the first time I play the original Resident Evil as a teenager

Did you play Don't Starve?  I still go back to that and play for a relaxing title.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> Did you play Don't Starve?  I still go back to that and play for a relaxing title.



I have never heard of it. Reading about it right now.  Is it worth picking up?


----------



## Light (Jul 2, 2014)

Absolutely worth it!  It's an extremely simple yet very fun and addictive game.  You have to learn all the in's and out's of the world.  A lot of trial and error (death), I can list tips if you get into it.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2014)

Light said:


> Absolutely worth it!  It's an extremely simple yet very fun and addictive game.  You have to learn all the in's and out's of the world.  A lot of trial and error (death), I can list tips if you get into it.



I will check it out.  
 I am Pre-Ordering Destiny, so once the Beta comes out on the 17th I will give it try.


----------



## Light (Jul 3, 2014)

Add me on the network when you get the Beta, Would be sweet to have another player on the team.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 3, 2014)

i play a lot of league of legends these days. i've always been a big pc gamer


----------



## Light (Jul 3, 2014)

The only games I've ever played on PC were Eve, World of Warcraft and Diablo.  It's been a long time since I've turned on my gaming PC (years)  I'm happy with relaxing on my couch with the big screen in the living room with a console.

Plus to keep up on PC gaming that's expensive!  Always upgrading parts and drivers lol


----------



## Tact (Jul 15, 2014)

Yo, play on PC (Steam mostly) games like Day Z, War Thunder, Rome II, a **** load really.

Xbox one, only have one game, ufc ea, just got the console. Going to check out destiny.


----------



## Light (Jul 15, 2014)

The Destiny Beta is in 2 days!!!!!  If your a PS3, PS4 owner.  So stoaked!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 15, 2014)

BF4 on XBL

Tag: ANTISMEGMA


----------



## Light (Jul 16, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have never heard of it. Reading about it right now.  Is it worth picking up?




Hey buddy did you hear Don't Starve is getting an add-on pack.  Have you played it yet?  July 24th is the day the DLC drops on PS4.


----------



## Light (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow we had a great group last night on the Destiny Beta!  Is anyone else playing Destiny on PS4 with the Beta?  add me on the network if your interested in capping some fallen warriors or some PvP.  

Playstation ID tag is  KrazYmaN


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2014)

Ps3-Call of duty and some bud all that is needed to make me happy lol


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2014)

Light said:


> Hey buddy did you hear Don't Starve is getting an add-on pack.  Have you played it yet?  July 24th is the day the DLC drops on PS4.



I have not gotten it yet.  Been hooked on Dead Nation.  Will eventually pick it up.


----------



## Liz Mcconel (Jun 6, 2019)

I play only online games at gambllist canada. 
That's what I really like.


----------



## Kyle2019 (Dec 18, 2019)

I am playing a lot of Mu online. Anyone else playing this game? It would be very nice to play it together, because the game is really cool. It is even more interesting when played together with some good friends. I am playing on a cool server which I have found on https://muonline.us. Leave me a message if you want to join me, you are welcome.


----------



## wheelie (Dec 18, 2019)

I am a gamer. I shoot 3 or 4 times everyday in my in-house range. Pellet guns and archery year round. Nothing better than waking up, grab a coffee and shoot sh*t. Wife likes it she always knows where I am. Life is good!











CHEERS!


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2020)

Liquidat1on said:


> I love video games, I've been playing since I was a child. What are your favorite games?



Played the Division for over 2 years straight. Been playing Division 2 for almost a straight year since launch last March. Also, I am a huge MLB The Show player. Playing The Show 19 now. I have the PSVR as well.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 13, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Played the Division for over 2 years straight. Been playing Division 2 for almost a straight year since launch last March. Also, I am a huge MLB The Show player. Playing The Show 19 now. I have the PSVR as well.


I have division2 ...what system?


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2020)

Lesso said:


> I have division2 ...what system?



PS4. I just got done playing the Coney Island expansion on Challenging with my Wife. We have 2 PS4's. One upstairs and one down. We play together all the time.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 13, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> PS4. I just got done playing the Coney Island expansion on Challenging with my Wife. We have 2 PS4's. One upstairs and one down. We play together all the time.


Ahh...xbox here. We couldve grouped up lol


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Ahh...xbox here. We couldve grouped up lol



From what I am hearing the New Xbox and the PS5 will be cross-platform and will play Older Generation games, so you never know.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 13, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> From what I am hearing the New Xbox and the PS5 will be cross-platform and will play Older Generation games, so you never know.


Wow. That would be sick


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vi...cross-play-is-finally-coming-to-playstation-4


----------



## jayhall3467 (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes like to smoke before I play a game because I'm able to focus on the game better


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2020)

I can't recommend this game enough, and for 3 bucks now. I paid over 100 bucks for it a year ago. >>>>https://sirusgaming.com/2020/02/12/get-division-2-now-for-only-2-99/


----------



## Lesso (Feb 24, 2020)

The new expansion looks pretty amazing


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2020)

Lesso said:


> The new expansion looks pretty amazing



The whole game has been pretty amazing so far. Yeah, it is not perfect, but it is dammn good. And Ubisoft is constantly listening to players' feedback and tweaking it.  I have sunk over 500 hours into this one and sunk at least 1500 into the first one.  At 3 bucks it is a ridiculous steal.


----------



## darrell1NP (Feb 25, 2020)

Does anybody play World of Tanks?


----------

